# دردشة عصافير



## ميرنا (18 يناير 2006)

قال العصفور للحمامة...

(لماذا يجمع البشــــر في خزائنهـــــــم؟؟؟؟؟؟....ولماذا يقلقون كثـــــــيرا من الغـــــد؟؟؟)

فردت الحمامة بثقة....
(أعتــقـد انــه لا يوجـد لديـــهــم أب ســماوي حـــنــــون مـثل الـــــذي يعتني بي و بــــــــك)
فليتــنا نقتــني هـذا الإيــــــمـان العجــيــب الـــذي لطــيور الســـــماء

(أنتم أفضل من عصافير كثيرة)


----------



## antoon refaat (18 يناير 2006)

الله عليكي يا ميرنا


----------



## My Rock (18 يناير 2006)

في الصميم... شكرا على الموضوع يا ميرنا...


----------



## blackguitar (20 يناير 2006)

*معتقدش ان فيه كلام تانى يتقال*


----------



## dodoz (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: دردشة عصافير*

merse ea merna 3la alodo3 algamd dh w rbna ebarkk w e3oadk


----------



## sameh7610 (5 يوليو 2008)

*يـــا أه وألـــف أه  عـــليا​*


----------



## ميرنا (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: دردشة عصافير*

يخبر الموضوع دا قديم اوى جدا خالص بس فعلا هو رائع ​


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (9 يوليو 2008)

كلام رائع


----------



## just member (12 يوليو 2008)

*الله *
*منتهى الجمال *
*ميرسى خااااالص على الموضوع الرااااااااااااائع*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## adel baket (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: دردشة عصافير*

_الله ميرنا اكثر من رائع_
_الرب يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## ميرنا (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: دردشة عصافير*

ميرسى لمروركم​


----------



## النهيسى (15 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع جميل شكراا


----------



## ميرنا (20 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا نهيسى


----------



## kalimooo (20 أبريل 2009)

كلام رائع يا ميرنا

مشكوووووووووووووورة

سلام المسيح


----------



## ميرنا (20 أبريل 2009)

يباشا نقول ايه بس


----------



## ponponayah (21 أبريل 2009)

كلام راااااااائع جدا
ياريت نكون عندنا نص الايمان دا حتى 
ميرسى جدا يا قمر على الكلام الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (22 أبريل 2009)

موضوع بقد ماهو قصير هو ذو معنى اكبيرا
مرسي​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2009)

روووووووعه يا ميرنا 

ميررررسى كتير على الموضوع 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kokielpop (22 أبريل 2009)

*جميل اوى ميرنا 

تيلم الايادى ​*


----------



## happy angel (22 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسى كتيررر حبيبتى

موضوع راااااائع جداااااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## أَمَة (22 أبريل 2009)

فعلا خير الكلام ما قل ودل

شكرا يا ميرنا على هذا الموضوع الصغير والكبير في معناه

انا شايفة يا ميرنا ان مواضيعك القديمة 
قامت من جديد مع عيد القيامة

المسيح قام ! حقا قام !​


----------



## lovely dove (22 أبريل 2009)

جميل قوي الموضوع يا ميرنا 
تسلم ايدك ياقمراية
ربنا يباركك


----------

